# OZ wheel lips???



## 95getta2slo (Sep 29, 2008)

i have a set of 15'' OZ wheels and want to change the lips. reason being is they all r pretty bent. my only issue being is were the hell do i find replacments. i searched on here and came up dry. (30 hole btw)
i believe they came with1'' from the factory so im going to want a set of 1" and a set of 2.5". trying to avoid using spacers if i hafta
anyone got any info or sites? and would lips for a bbs work?
pics apon request
TIA!


----------



## cdubsdad (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: OZ wheel lips??? (95getta2slo)*

Pretty sure BBS bolts and lips fit (30 bolts). Schmidt or Kodiak?


----------



## 95getta2slo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: OZ wheel lips??? (cdubsdad)*

so your saying as long as my wheel is a 30 bolt and the lips r a 30 hole ill be ok?


----------



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: OZ wheel lips??? (95getta2slo)*

We do have lips for all 2 or 3pcs wheels available. Please visit our websites or, if not listed there, send me the specs. and a picture of the wheels at [email protected]
Thanks
Ingo


----------



## 95getta2slo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: OZ wheel lips??? (cheffe)*

ok soo now i here bbs rs wheel lips will work? if this is true let me know


----------



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: OZ wheel lips??? (95getta2slo)*

The measurements from OZ are different to BBS. But we do also have lips for your OZ wheels. Please send me a photo of the wheels to [email protected]


----------

